# Monitor für WoW



## lowbob (17. Oktober 2016)

*Monitor für WoW*

Hallo, 

ich bin grad auf Monitor suche, im Grunde nur zum WoW zocken. 
Gefüttert soll das Teil von der GTX 1060 werden. Und mir reicht Full HD völlig. 
Auch sonst hab ich nicht wirklich Ansprüche. Selbst auf Höhenverstellung kann ich verzichten, da der Monitor an die Wand kommt. Preislich dacht ich an 150€, vielleicht kann mir hier wer was empfehlen. MfG


----------



## NatokWa (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Bei dem Budget und niedrigen Ansrüchen .... sorry Beratung ist da net wirkluch drin außer dir zu sagen : Guck auf die Leuchtstärke (300+ Lumen) , das Kontrastverhältniss und die WIederhohlrate (Obwohl warscheinlich bei dem Budget eh nur 60Hz drinn sind) . Höher = Besser , WIE hoch man braucht ist reine Geschmackssache + EINstellungssache am Moni selbst .


----------



## Slanzi (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Hier mal 4 Stück, alles um 24", FHD, mehr wie 60 Hz ist, mit Ausnahme des Acer,  bei dem Preis nicht drin:

Produktvergleich ViewSonic VX2452mh-LED, ASUS VE247H, iiyama ProLite E2480HS-B1, Acer GN246HLBbid | Geizhals Deutschland

Kannst dann aber auch ohne weiteres in die Elektromärkte spazieren und die Dinger live angucken.
In dem Preisbereich gibt es sogar da teilweise brauchbare Angebote.


----------



## lowbob (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Würde sich der Aufpreis lohnen für den Acer? 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slanzi (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Meiner Meinung nach für WoW und bei dem Preisunterschied, ich würde wohl zum ASUS greifen.
Bei Shootern wie Counter Strike, würde sich der Aufpreis für den Acer lohnen.

Ich habe bisher keinen der Monitore gehabt oder bei Freunden/Bekannten probieren können.
Das ist eine reine Auswahl nach Kriterien nicht nach Tests oder dergleichen.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Der Acer ist Grütze.
Wenn würde ich den hier nehmen. iiyama ProLite X2483HSU-B2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## lowbob (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Was ist da der Unterschied bei dem paneln? Amva/tn/ips

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

TN ist am schnellsten, bietet dafür einen nicht so hohen Kontrast und nicht so gute Farben.
IPS bietet gute Farben, aber auch keinen so hohen Kontrast und ist langsamer als TN.
VA hat den besten Kontrast und gute Farben, ist dafür langsamer als TN.


----------



## lowbob (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Danke fürs gute erläutern  reicht der va für WoW? Dann würde ich den nehmen

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Was heisst "reicht"?


----------



## lowbob (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Wegen schlieren und so

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Das kannst nur du selber beurteilen, das ist ziemlich subjektiv.


----------



## lowbob (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Nun gut, ich bestell den mal Und lass mich überraschen^^


----------



## lowbob (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

So, müsste nochmal mein altes Thema aus der Kammer kramen, da ich nochmal mein Budget erhöhen will. Würde ich jetzt auf Max. 250€ setzen, in der Hoffnung etwas Augen schonenderes zu bekommen.MfG

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Hast du denn den Monitor schon bestellt und was verstehst du unter augenschonender?


----------



## lowbob (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Ich bekomm nach ca. ner Stunde tränende Augen. Vermute mal das ich mich da extrem anstrengen muss. Wenn ich über den Fernseh spiel (Samsung ue48h6470) hab ich das selbst nach einem halben Tag zocken nicht, obwohl ich sehr ungünstig seitlich sitze und ich nicht mal das voll Bild im Blickfeld habe (sitz zu nah dran, deswegen auch der Monitor)

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Also hast du den Monitor schon.
Wie hast du ihn denn eingestellt?


----------



## lowbob (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Bis auf die Helligkeit, hab ich nix verstellt. 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Vielleicht zu dunkel oder zu hell?
Und stell mal den Overdrive auf +3.


----------



## lowbob (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Also ich seh da keinen unterschied, nur das mich heute kopfschmerzen plagen. Da ich ja alles im Wohnzimmer untergebracht habe, habe ich nicht gerade ideale Bedingungen. Ich würde gerne noch einen anderen Monitor testen. Am liebsten auch in 27“ da 1,5m zu Bildschirm schon anstrengend ist, jedenfalls für mich. Budget wie gehabt 250€ kannst du mir da nochmal was gutes Ratschlagen? 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

1.5m? 
Wow, da wäre mir selbst nen 27" zu klein.
Aber bis 250 Euro hast du ja keine wirkliche Wahl. 
Würde ja sagen, den gleichen nochmal in 27", um Probleme durch die Größe auszuschließen. 
Ansonsten würde ich bei dem Abstand eher auf 32-40" gehen.
Allerdings kriegst du in deinem Preisrahmen da nix.


----------



## lowbob (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Was wäre denn was gutes im 32“ format? Gibts da was bis 400€? 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Ich würde da mindestens nen Samsung S32D850T nehmen.


----------



## lowbob (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Damit lässt sich dann auch ordentlich zocken und aufpreis lohnt sich dann auch nehm ich an.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Naja, was heisst ordentlich zocken? 
Kompromisse musst du immer eingehen.


----------



## lowbob (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Kauf ich ja ausschließlich zum zocken damit ich nicht ständig den TV belege^^ 

Also ich kann die 400€ auch als Budget grenze einrichten aber dann sollte der Monitor auf alle fälle passen zur not dann doch zurück auf 27“ 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slanzi (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Probier den 32" erstmal.

Ich bin kürzlich von 22" auf 27" gewechselt bei einem Sitzabstand von gerade mal 70 cm. Da passen die 27" jetzt vollkommen - obwohl ich Angst hatte die sind zu groß.
Für 1,5m Abstand sind 27" meiner Auffassung nach viel zu wenig.

Selbst 32" wären das unterste Ende für mich.


----------



## lowbob (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Hab eben im Prospekt den LG 32 MP 58 HQ gesehen? Wäre der Tauglich? K
Soll 239€ kosten

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slanzi (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Der hat nur Full-HD und dann auch nur 60Hz.
Das willst du dir nicht antun.

27" und FHD finde ich schon zu wenig von der Pixeldichte.

Besonderes Angebot ist das auch nicht, im Inet geht der bei unter 230,- los.

Edit: Ganz ehrlich, entweder den Samsung probieren oder noch besser aber eben deutlich über Budget:
iiyama Prolite X4071UHSU-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Einen Tod muss man sterben, das Budget gibt bei der Größe keine Wunder her.


----------



## lowbob (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Hm also ehrlich gesagt würde ich doch beim 27" bleiben, an der Wandhalterung kann ich den Monitor ja auch noch ein gutes Stück in meine richtig ziehen. Der Abstand vom Sitzplatz auf die Wand sind in etwa 1,20m, habs heut mal ausgemessen. Der Iiyama ist mir ehrlich gesagt dann doch zu teuer. Und beim bzw. mit dem Samsung abstriche machen möchte ich nicht...


----------



## Slanzi (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

wäre dann so eigentlich wenn man rein nach Preis geht sehr gut, 75Hz zwar "nur", aber den Unterschied zu 60Hz merkt man und für WoW sollte das allemal langen.
Dazu 1440p.


----------



## lowbob (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Super, dann probier ich das. Danke


----------



## Slanzi (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Aber viel Fläche im Vergleich zu dem 24" gewinnst du natürlich nicht.


----------



## lowbob (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Wie würdest du vorgehen? Lieber nen besseren 24“ wenn der unterschied überschaubar bleibt?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Den Unterschied merkt man.


----------



## lowbob (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Also kann ich den 27" iiyama erstmal testen?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Da musst du wissen? 
Aber dann weiss du gleich wie es mit 27" und WQHD aussieht.


----------



## lowbob (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Na ihr seit die Experten  wenn ihr sagt, das lohnt sich, dann mach ich das. Ich weis nicht welcher Monitor sein Geld wert ist und zum WoW zocken taugt.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Computerjul (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Ich spiele auch WoW und wollte demnächst aufrüsten. Unzwar auch auf einen WQHD Monitor aber es wird wahrscheinlich der Dell U2515D sein. Hab im Moment noch 22' und da ist mir nichtmal zu klein. Da es nur WoW ist und bisschen Serie/Filme und Office verzichte ich auf Freesync bzw GSync.. ist doch richtig oder ? 

Jetzt hab ich aber bedenken .. ist meine r9 380 nitro (OHNE X) dazu in der Lage bei guten bis sehr guten Grafikeinstellungen (kein ultragedönse) oder lieber noch warten bis ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte leisten kann ? Abgesehen davon ist mein Prozi und meine Platine schon 5 Jahre alt 

Lg.


----------



## Amon (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Wenn du WoW richtig einstellst und das angezeigte auf dem Monitor noch deinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird sollte die R9 380 auch mit WQHD in WoW klar kommen. Ich würde es einfach testen, online bestellen den Monitor, ausgiebig Probe zocken und bei nicht gefallen innerhalb der zwei Wochen zurück schicken.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## lowbob (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Das sollte ich dann, wohl auch so machen. Hab den jetzt mal bestellt. Denk mal kommt bis Samstag meld mich nach meinem Test dann wieder^^

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lowbob (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Hi, also nach dem mich jetzt auch irgendwie der der zweite iiyama nicht so wirklich überzeigt hat, war ich jetzt doch mal vor Ort und hab direkt angeschaut. Hab dann den hier mitgenommen: 

Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bin grad mehr als zufrieden obwohl ich deutlich auf die 400€ drauf legen musste.


Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Was gefällt dir denn an dem besser bzw was hat dich beim Iiyama gestört?


----------



## lowbob (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Ich finde das bild wirkt irgendwie echter/lebendiger und noch schärfer

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Das könnte an den 144Hz liegen.


----------



## Slanzi (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Ja bei der Budget-Erhöhung bekommst natürlich das letzte bisschen mehr 
Mit dem Acer machst du eigentlich nichts falsch.


----------



## lowbob (1. November 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Hi, nachdem mein Bruder am WE mal meinen Acer getestet hat, ist er auch am schauen nach einem 144hz Monitor. Er hat sich mal den Asus PG248Q und den MG248Q raus gesucht. Den Aufpreis für den acer möchte er nicht bezahlen, dieser wäre ihm aber auch zu groß. Da er unmittelbar davor sitzt. Kann er den kaufen oder lieber was anderes? Ob er G-sync braucht keine Ahnung, konnten wir nicht unmittelbar vergleichen. 

System:

I5 4460
Gtx 970
8gb RAM

Der aktuelle Monitor ist ein knapp 10 Jahre alter Samsung Monitor, ich nehm mal an, dass beide eine deutliche Aufwertung wären.


----------



## JoM79 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Er weiss nicht ob er Gsync braucht, aber er ist bereit 500 Euro für nen FHD Gsync auszugeben?


----------



## Amon (1. November 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Da er eine Nvidia Karte hat wäre G Sync nicht verkehrt falls die nächste auch wieder eine sein soll. Aber ob er das braucht? Woher sollen wir das wissen?

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## lowbob (1. November 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Könnte man denn einen von beiden nehmen oder wären beide nix? 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*



lowbob schrieb:


> Könnte man denn einen von beiden nehmen oder wären beide nix?


Der PG248Q lohnt nur, wenn er Gsync nutzen will und bereit ist dafür so viel Geld auszugeben.
Der MG248Q hat Freesync, was er nicht nutzen kann.
Würde da eher einen von denen nehmen Produktvergleich BenQ Zowie XL2411, iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B2 Red Eagle, BenQ XL2411Z, LG Electronics 24GM77-B | Geizhals Deutschland
Kosten halt nochmal weniger als der MG248Q.


----------



## lowbob (2. November 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Warum wird eigentlich von einem Monitor der FreeSync hat, bei einer vorhandenen Geforce abgeraten? Wenn ich bzw. Gsync genauso wenig nutzen wollen würde zählt dann nicht die Bildqualität? Ob mit oder ohne brauchbaren sync?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Was heisst abraten, der eine von mir genannte hat auch Freesync.
Es geht darum, dass wenn man es eh nicht nutzt, auch ein Monitor reicht der billiger ist.
Das gleiche Panel haben sie eh alle.


----------



## lowbob (2. November 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Wir haben eben mal den BenQ XL2411Z und den Asus MG248Q bestellt. Mal im direkten vergleich anschauen.


----------



## lowbob (3. November 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

Hallo, hab gestern abend mit meinem Bruder versucht noch einwenig vorab über den BenQ raus zu finden. Haben dann ein video gefunden, wo der farblich komplett untergeht. Kann man das video für voll nehmen? 

BenQ XL2411Z vs ASUS VG248QE 144 hz Monitor Comparison - Which is best for YOU? - YouTube


----------



## Computerjul (3. November 2016)

*AW: Monitor für WoW*

So, hab ihn jetzt. Den Dell Ultra Sharp U2515H 25'' QHD und hab ihn gestern Abend gegen meinen alten Samsung P2270HD 6 Jahre TN Panel ausgetauscht. Muss schon sagen bin begeistert..

-- Extrem einfache Montage des Standfußes (einfach zack klick dran)
-- Exrem gute Verarbeitung und sehr viele gute Dreh-, Wende- und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. 
-- Gestochen scharfes Bild  dank höher Pixeldichte (25'' mit QHD)
-- Skalierung bei 100% stört nur wenn man sehr schlecht sieht. Die Schrift und alles ist auf 25 Zoll schon irgendwie viel kleiner aber auch viel schöner lebendiger und schärfer. Skalierung bei 125% zu groß für meine Geschmack.
-- Bildqualität hervorragend. Kann dem Pradtest nur zustimmen. 99% Farbraumabdeckung. Nichts was mich stören würde. Macht richtig Spaß nachts Lost zu suchten 
-- Mir fällt kein Backlight Bleeding auf. Auch dunkle Szene werden sehr gut dargestellt. 
-- Die Touchbedientasten des Dell's sind auch völlig in Ordnung. Mann muss NICHT wie berichtet sich dumm und dämlich drücken wie es manche sagen. Ein bisschen festerer Druck reicht schon. 
-- Optisch ein Hingucker. Dünner Rahmen.

-- Ein paar Ründchen konnte ich auch Titanfall 2 zocken bevor mein Rechner wegen meinem ungepflegt übertakteten Lynnfield abgekackt ist. Spielt aber keine Rolle mehr da am Wochenende ein teils neues System reintrudelt. Wenn man gerade kein e sports zockt und sich noch nie so wirklich lange an einen 144HZ Monitor gewohnt hat kann getrost auch zu diesm Modell hier greifen. Der INputlag mit unter 10ms ist völlig in Ordnung. 

Hab zwar keine 144Hz und auch kein ASync mit an Baord aber das brauche ich auch nicht. *Angemerkt sei noch ich hab den Monitor an einer R9 380 (OHNE X) 8GB. Auch wenn ich nicht weiß woher ich die 8GB hab (gibt irgendwie nurnoch 4GB Versionen) und in WoW hab ich genau so wenig Probleme wie ich vorher in FHD hatte. Wobe ich das in einem Raid noch nicht getestet habe. Tests folgen..

Melde mich nochmal wenn ich sowohl WoW als auch Titanfall testen konnte. Berichte dann zum Unterschied  zwischen QHD / FHD mit R9 380 auf 6 Jahre alten Lynnfield und aktuellen i7 6700k Z170X. Viele haben mir gesagt das der Karte in QHD die Puste ausgeht.. seh ich anders. 

*Viele vergessen das spielen auf Ultra Maxed Out + AA und Texturequality auf "Ich bin der krasseste" nicht nur unnötig krass das System ausreizt und einen i7 6700k limitiert.. sondern meistens in der Grafikunterschied von Sehr Gut - Ultra oder sogar Gut - Ultra so marginal das es Leistungsverschwendung ist. Gerade noch in QHD.  Und auch wenn der Unterschied nicht gerade marginal ausfällt ist es in Ego Shootern meiner Meinung nach eher ein Hindernis. Beispiel:

WoW auf Ultra Maxed Out + AA <30 FPS.. in Raids dann wahrscheinlich 10-15 oder so  ich schalte SSAO ab um die realistische Ausleutung auszuschalten. Wenn man genau hinguckt merkt man es.. aber auf Dauer.. sicher nicht. Was ist passiert  ? FPS von < 30 auf > 50

WoW Sichtweite auf 7/10 (Empfohlen für mein System) .. was mache ich .. Sichtweite auf 2 (kann trotzdem noch alles sehen außer gegestände auf weite Distanz stört kaum wenn man net gerade viel questen muss) und was passiert ? FPS von > 50 auf > 70-90 außerhalb von der Haupstadt sogar > 100 FPS. Die anderen 20 Einstellungen sorgen weniger für FPS Drops als diese beiden xD

Aber.. probiert und lernet selber.


----------

